# تعريف مفصل للهندسة البحرية



## yamenshahin (30 أكتوبر 2007)

هندسة بحرية
من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة
تختص الهندسة البحرية
تصميم وانشاء وبناء السفن 
محركاتها بمختلف أنواعها مثل 

ناقلات النفط 
ناقلات الحاويات 
ناقلات البضائع 
ناقلات بضائع الصب 
ناقلات الركاب 
السفن السياحية 
السفن السريعة 
سفن الصيد
مجالات أخرى تهتم بها الهندسة البحرية
كذلك من المجالات التى يهتم بها مجال الهندسة البحرية
حفر آبار النفط والغاز الطبيعي البحرية مثل مناطق الخليج العربي أو خليج المكسيك أو بحر الشمال في أوروبا. 
يدرس تصميم وانشاء المنصات البحرية والجزر الصناعية ومحطات التزود بالوقود للسفن 
كما يعتبر المهندس البحري السلطة الثانية مع القبطان في تحديد سرعة التشغيل للسفينه أو تحديد حجم الحمولة في ظل الظروف المناخية المختلفة. ويضم مسمى المهندس البحري أيضا صفة كبير المهندسين في الحياة العملية مع اشتراط الخبره والكفاءة. المهندس البحرى يعتبر قلب السفينه والقبطان هوروحها


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز مشكور كتير على الموضوع الرائع الف شكر وياريت المزيد


----------



## X_MIX_X (30 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير - موضوع رائع


----------



## yamenshahin (3 نوفمبر 2007)

بإذن الله
وعجبني صورة الدولفين


----------



## sea_bluebird (8 نوفمبر 2007)

الله ينور بجد


----------



## محمد عزيز (8 نوفمبر 2007)

مجال جميل 
نريد معرفة المزيد عن هذه المجال


----------



## ابو معتصم (18 نوفمبر 2007)

مجال ممتاز وماهو اقرب تخصص له وبارك الله فيك


----------

